# Omas pens question



## jpford (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello turners & craftspeople!

I am looking for info about Omas fountain pens. Specifically, I have a customer who owns and Omas that has a bent nib. Someone "straightened" the nib out for them and it does write, but it leaks. Not sure from where as I haven't actually looked at it nor have I ever seen an Omas pen. My question is: 

Does anyone know if the Omas nib can be readily replaced? 
If so, can it be replaced with "any old" nib or does it require something specific?

Thanks!


----------



## More4dan (Sep 26, 2017)

You might also try the Fountain Pen Network, The Fountain Pen Network

Danny


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 26, 2017)

It might vary depending on which exact model you are dealing with.

Anyway -- Google is your friend, so long as you know a little about which results you can have some confidence in :biggrin:

Here's a thread from the Fountain Pen Network.

_*edit: LOL ... Dan answered before I finished typing!*_


----------



## magpens (Sep 26, 2017)

Another source of info/service/repair is Indy-Pen-Dance (use google search); talk to Linda


----------



## jpford (Sep 26, 2017)

Found that Classic Fountain Pens offers Omas-specific nibs at 
https://www.nibs.com/catalog?search_api_views_fulltext=omas


----------

